# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  diễn đàn sẽ ra sao

## ít nói

Hỏi vui tí anh em đừng giận
Một ngày ko vui bỗng dưng 
Top 15 bị ban nick hết
Hoặc top 15 bị set về zero hết
Còn tôi tôi sẽ khóc :Mad:

----------


## diy1102

Diễn đàn là không gian ảo để trao đổi và học tập. Mà học rồi thì cất đi thoai he he he.
Ví như Blog yahoo>360 và > 0 nhiều người k mong muốn nhưng nó đã say ra.
Huyền thoại NOKIA một thời này thì ....
Mọi thứ đang tốt ghĩ làm gì nhiều hả bác.
Em thì em sợ đến lúc Google nó đóng hoặc nó bắt trả phí Gmail hi hi hi hi

----------


## anhxco

> Hỏi vui tí anh em đừng giận
> Một ngày ko vui bỗng dưng 
> Top 15 bị ban nick hết
> Hoặc top 15 bị set về zero hết
> Còn tôi tôi sẽ khóc


mình thấy gì chứ các tình huống bán đưa ra mình thấy bình thường, vô đây sinh hoạt chủ yếu học tập là chính, còn đến lúc môi trường không thích hợp cho bản thân nữa thì...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ông ít nói dạo này có tuổi rồi hay sao ấy nhỉ.
 Giống kiểu rồi đây lấy ai là người chống gậy....

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì ít nhất bác cũng ghi danh rồi, ít nói nhưng nói không ít

----------

diy1102, lkcnc

----------


## ga_cnc

bác khéo lo xa, cái thếgiớichuốichấmmuối nó triệt hạ gần hết anh em nhiệt huyết đóng góp mà vẫn còn tồn tại được kìa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Em giờ vào đó nó bảo CKD e là khách.. trong khi lúc trước em cũng nằm trong TOP và dưới 1 người trên nhiều nhiều người chứ bộ.
BAN là chuyện nhỏ, bị xóa nick mà không xóa bài mới vui chứ. CKD vẫn còn cái tên trên đó, nhưng cái title nó thành khách vãng lai mấy bác ợ.

Em thì em không quan tâm là mình viết bao nhiêu bài.. cái em quan tâm là a/e đọc bài của em viết xong có nhớ tới CKD em không thôi hà. Nếu a/e nhớ tới em.. thì đi đâu CKD cũng dễ dàng lên TOP hết á hehe.

----------


## anhxco

> bác khéo lo xa, cái thếgiớichuốichấmmuối nó triệt hạ gần hết anh em nhiệt huyết đóng góp mà vẫn còn tồn tại được kìa


THế nào là tồn tại hử bác !!??  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Em giờ vào đó nó bảo CKD e là khách.. trong khi lúc trước em cũng nằm trong TOP và dưới 1 người trên nhiều nhiều người chứ bộ.
> BAN là chuyện nhỏ, bị xóa nick mà không xóa bài mới vui chứ. CKD vẫn còn cái tên trên đó, nhưng cái title nó thành khách vãng lai mấy bác ợ.
> 
> Em thì em không quan tâm là mình viết bao nhiêu bài.. cái em quan tâm là a/e đọc bài của em viết xong có nhớ tới CKD em không thôi hà. Nếu a/e nhớ tới em.. thì đi đâu CKD cũng dễ dàng lên TOP hết á hehe.


Sau vụ bác nhatson lên top có vẻ anh em nhà mình quan tâm nhiều đến vụ top. Sau này đổi hết nick thành "Nam Top", "Linh Top"(nhatson), "Anh Top"(CKD). "Hoài Top"(itnoi) nhể?

----------


## ga_cnc

> THế nào là tồn tại hử bác !!??


Dạ, là vẫn có người post hỏi, và có người post trả lời đó bác  :Cool:

----------


## ít nói

> bác khéo lo xa, cái thếgiớichuốichấmmuối nó triệt hạ gần hết anh em nhiệt huyết đóng góp mà vẫn còn tồn tại được kìa


lâu lắm rồi em chả đc thêm tí thông tin gì ở đó cả. vào chỉ có ai cần mua máy là thi nhau gọi điện tư vấn khoe khoang. còn hỏi cái khác thì 10 ngày sau vẫn no reply

----------


## ít nói

> Sau vụ bác nhatson lên top có vẻ anh em nhà mình quan tâm nhiều đến vụ top. Sau này đổi hết nick thành "Nam Top", "Linh Top"(nhatson), "Anh Top"(CKD). "Hoài Top"(itnoi) nhể?


Thẩm ....D top hô hô

----------


## ít nói

> Em giờ vào đó nó bảo CKD e là khách.. trong khi lúc trước em cũng nằm trong TOP và dưới 1 người trên nhiều nhiều người chứ bộ.
> BAN là chuyện nhỏ, bị xóa nick mà không xóa bài mới vui chứ. CKD vẫn còn cái tên trên đó, nhưng cái title nó thành khách vãng lai mấy bác ợ.
> 
> Em thì em không quan tâm là mình viết bao nhiêu bài.. cái em quan tâm là a/e đọc bài của em viết xong có nhớ tới CKD em không thôi hà. Nếu a/e nhớ tới em.. thì đi đâu CKD cũng dễ dàng lên TOP hết á hehe.


nổi danh bằng cách nào cũng hay mà cụ. Cái này nam thì học anh lệ zơi . nữ thì học chị thủy top.
he he nãy giờ lén đua tốp spam đc 3 cái quay lại coi bảng thi đua cái coi

----------


## nhatson

các cụ có gắng nhiều lên top thanks cho em nhờ, top 8 cũng hok có danh dá nhiều đâu ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

ít nói, ppgas

----------


## ít nói

> các cụ có gắng nhiều lên top thanks cho em nhờ, top 8 cũng hok có danh dá nhiều đâu ah 
> 
> b.r


cụ thanks em cái em lại thanks lại cụ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

> Sau vụ bác nhatson lên top có vẻ anh em nhà mình quan tâm nhiều đến vụ top. Sau này đổi hết nick thành "Nam Top", "Linh Top"(nhatson), "Anh Top"(CKD). "Hoài Top"(itnoi) nhể?


em xưa nay biết mỗi em thủy top  thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> các cụ có gắng nhiều lên top thanks cho em nhờ, top 8 cũng hok có danh dá nhiều đâu ah 
> 
> b.r


Cái nì có lý nè, có lên lập quỹ cuối năm trao phần thưởng cho mấy cụ này không ta.!!??

----------


## CKD

> Cái nì có lý nè, có lên lập quỹ cuối năm trao phần thưởng cho mấy cụ này không ta.!!??


Đồng ý 2 tay.. vụ này.. Thực hiện ngay và luôn vào dịp kỹ niệm 01 năm các bác nhé (để lâu em e là em rớt TOP hehe).

----------


## anhxco

> Đồng ý 2 tay.. vụ này.. Thực hiện ngay và luôn vào dịp kỹ niệm 01 năm các bác nhé (để lâu em e là em rớt TOP hehe).


hi`hi`, xin lỗi em muốn hỏi sn của dd này là ngày tháng năm nào vậy?

----------


## biết tuốt

theo em cơ cấu giải thưởng nên như sau:
1, giải đóng góp , cái này do ae bình chon cho bác nào đóng góp bài viết hay có tác dụng " nâng tầm diễn đàn lên tầm cao " cái này nghe wen wen  :Wink: 
2, giả  spam , bình trọn trong top samp 
3, giải nải chuối cho bác nào bị ném đá nhiều nhất hehe  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

À quên mất.. cũng sắp gần 01 năm diễn đàn ta hoạt động rồi.. các bác có ý kiến gì về việc kỹ niệm không?

Em thì không quan trọng vụ kỹ niệm.. chỉ thấy từ khi bắt đầu có thành viên đến nay.. diễn đàn ta có nhiều chủ đề hay và được nhiều a/e thành viên hưởng ứng.. tham gia góp ý sôi nổi, việc tăng lượng truy cập là chuyện nhỏ.. chuyện lớn là từ việc trao đổi đó.. lượng kiến thức được đề cập & phân tích là rất nhiều.

Ai thì không biết chứ em.. thì em biết thêm được rất nhiều khái niệm ở nhiều lĩnh vực. Mà trước đó em không biết hoặc nghĩ mình biết đã đủ hehe. Từ đó em nghĩ.. chúng ta mới trao đổi sơ sơ đã vậy, nếu có dịp gặp mặt làm quen, trao đổi cặn kẻ hơn thì biết đâu người thật - việc thật (xin lỗi.. em mượn từ tg.chuối), hoặc biết đâu nhiều ý tưởng sẽ được đá đít.. thì sao. Chính thế em mong muốn có dịp họp mặt càng nhiều thành viên càng tốt.. trao đổi vui vẻ, thân tình (không thì đổ cho rượu vào lời ra cũng được nhỉ).

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt

----------


## ít nói

Em ở bắc sao có thể việc thật đc . thôi ban tổ chức cứ trao danh hiệu và kỉ niệm chương là đc. 
Ps ai có apha step bán rẹ em 1 con

----------


## nhatson

> Em ở bắc sao có thể việc thật đc . thôi ban tổ chức cứ trao danh hiệu và kỉ niệm chương là đc. 
> Ps ai có apha step bán rẹ em 1 con


china đầy mà cụ hehe

----------


## CKD

Theo em biết thì diễn đàn khai sinh ngày: 30/10/2013
Thành viên BQT đầu tiên có mặt ngày: 31/10/2013

----------


## anhxco

> À quên mất.. cũng sắp gần 01 năm diễn đàn ta hoạt động rồi.. các bác có ý kiến gì về việc kỹ niệm không?
> 
> Em thì không quan trọng vụ kỹ niệm.. chỉ thấy từ khi bắt đầu có thành viên đến nay.. diễn đàn ta có nhiều chủ đề hay và được nhiều a/e thành viên hưởng ứng.. tham gia góp ý sôi nổi, việc tăng lượng truy cập là chuyện nhỏ.. chuyện lớn là từ việc trao đổi đó.. lượng kiến thức được đề cập & phân tích là rất nhiều.
> 
> Ai thì không biết chứ em.. thì em biết thêm được rất nhiều khái niệm ở nhiều lĩnh vực. Mà trước đó em không biết hoặc nghĩ mình biết đã đủ hehe. Từ đó em nghĩ.. chúng ta mới trao đổi sơ sơ đã vậy, nếu có dịp gặp mặt làm quen, trao đổi cặn kẻ hơn thì biết đâu người thật - việc thật (xin lỗi.. em mượn từ tg.chuối), hoặc biết đâu nhiều ý tưởng sẽ được đá đít.. thì sao. Chính thế em mong muốn có dịp họp mặt càng nhiều thành viên càng tốt.. trao đổi vui vẻ, thân tình (không thì đổ cho rượu vào lời ra cũng được nhỉ).


Em ủng hộ ý kiến của bác, mình phải đưa cái ảo thành thật, chém gió với nhau trên forum rồi cũng nên lâu lâu giao lưu - kết hợp cho nó vui vẽ, và cái đc hơn em nghĩ là thêm đc cái mối quan hệ từ bạn bè đến các mối đá đít gì đấy, hay ra đường gặp mặt thấy quen quen cũng chào nhau tiếng cho thân thương.
Mà chọn ngày và cách tổ chức cũng là 1 vấn đề bác ạ, ae thì ở nhiều miền trên đất nước, tụ họp 1 chổ thì khó rồi ( trừ khi dd này tiềm lực mạnh tài trợ hết cho ae du lịch chuyến luôn  :Smile:  ), có lẽ ở đâu tập trung đc offline càng đông càng tốt còn đâu là mần cái cầu truyền hình trực tuyến . hè hè. chưa chi nghe hấp dẫn rùi.

----------


## CKD

Nếu anh em nhiệt tình hưởng ứng cái vụ off thì em nghĩ.. mỗi vùng tập trung 01 nhóm cho tiện ạ. Diễn đàn ta có vẻ như máu cũng không dư lắm ạ... nên du lịch chắc phải đợi vài năm nữa khi chúng ta từ vài chiếc đũa thành bó đũa (hoặc vài bó) may ra hehe.
Mỗi vùng chúng ta có thể đề cử 01 người đại diện cho vùng ấy để có thể đấu cáp làm truyền hình trực tuyến ạ. Người đại diện em nghĩ thích hợp nhất là người nói nhiều nhất (hoặc spam nhiều nhất) ạ. Nói nhiều giống MC.. làm đại diện cho nhóm thì nó mới vui à.

----------


## ahdvip

quá đã quá đã, kiểu này chắc phải truyền hình trực tiếp quá nhỉ  :Wink: . Mà cử đại diện có gom tiền cho đại diện đi không ta, chắc có quá  :Wink:

----------


## solero

> các cụ có gắng nhiều lên top thanks cho em nhờ, top 8 cũng hok có danh dá nhiều đâu ah 
> 
> b.r


Nhắc mới xem. Em cũng lọt top 5 Thanked  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

haiz, chưa đâu vào dâu, chưa thấy dồng nao rót cho RD mà thấy cần ngân sách cho ban bệ ràoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Gặp mặt nhau chung li bia cho nó xung , dự án tốt em bán nhà liều với mấy bác.

----------


## anhcos

Các bác trên top spam dễ sợ, mình ráng mấy cũng không theo kịp... SN này phải tổ chức sự kiện hoành tráng nhể

----------


## Gamo

Ừa, làm vài ly bia chứ chứ.... nhưng mà nhớ cấm uống bia đen nhe  :Wink: )

Anh em mỗi vùng xem có ai xung phong đứng ra cầm ĐT gọi một vòng ko?

Trong Nam thì chắc là nhờ cha CKD gọi cho cha Nam CNC, Nhật Sơn, em, bác Anhxco, Mr. L, bạn Hà Lông, bác Bebegat.... Kéo nhau đi 

Trung thì chắc là mấy cha WW, Tuanlm,.... giề đó

Ngoài Hà Lội thì chắc đông: bietuot, solero, ngocanhlcd, ...

----------


## biết tuốt

cấm bia đen vậy uống bia ôm được k bác gà  :Wink:  có mấy bác hay qua chỗ em thì em chắc alo được , nhưng ngoài này ae tản mạn nên chắc không đông như trong nam hjcc hjc

----------


## ahdvip

> cấm bia đen vậy uống bia ôm được k bác gà  có mấy bác hay qua chỗ em thì em chắc alo được , nhưng ngoài này ae tản mạn nên chắc không đông như trong nam hjcc hjc


hé hé, nghe phê phê rồi đấy. 
Đợi xem anh Nam đợt này liều thế nào  :Wink:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

điều gì đến nó sẽ đến, hy vọng nó đến lâu tí,em thì tham gia học hỏi ăn cắp công nghệ của các bác chia sẽ, ít nhiều cũng luyến tiếc nếu mai kia diển đàn yếu đi,nhưng có một điều chắc chắn rằng, ""Tre tàn măng mọc ""sẽ có nhiều diển đàn hay và tiến bộ khác nổi lên ,
hôm nay ae ta biết nhau trên Dđ này cũng là cái duyên , các bác rất nhiệt huyết với nghề, rất biết ơn sâu sắc các anh em trên đây, tôi thành thật chúc phúc anh em luôn luôn may mắn thồng canh, ý thành công, nói quá lẹo cả tay roài...keke

----------


## QUANG KG

> Gặp mặt nhau chung li bia cho nó xung , dự án tốt em bán nhà liều với mấy bác.


Hê..ông anh này sung dữ ta...Các bác ở SG cho cái ngày happy...em cũng tìm dây quẩy bị,mang balo,xách dép...góp vui..

----------


## lekimhung

Đại hội võ lâm các vị anh hùng lưu sơn bạc nhỉ. Em thấy mấy hội người ta khi offline có đồng phục rất vui, hay là mod in áo thun bán đi, coi như là 1 hình thức đóng góp kinh phí cho diễn đàn mà cũng pro nữa, bản thân em là thành viên khi mặt cũng thấy tự hào hơn khi đi đại hội à. 

P/s: em nói theo cảm tính thôi à nếu  không đúng mấy dại ca bỏ qua nha. hihi

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## solero

Không liên quan nhưng rất có thể mai đội miền trung đã off rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Đội anh em Miền Bắc cũng sẽ off nhỉ chú Solero ?

----------


## anhcos

Hơn tuần nữa là có triển lãm máy công cụ và gia công kim loại, mấy ae miền Nam tập hợp đi xem xong thì off phát luôn nhỉ. Mà đăng ký nhóm 5 người sẽ được tặng một số tài liệu của triển lãm.

----------


## ppgas

Tính không sàm-pơ mà thấy không khí lễ hội tràn về nhiều quá nên cũng nhào dô hít ti khí sờ-pam  :Smile: 
Không biết diễn đàn sẽ ra sao, sẽ đi đâu về đâu nhưng chắc chắn một điều những đợt lễ hội (offline - úp chai) như này sẽ còn lại, mấy phát chém gió sẽ thành chém thiệt... 
Ủng hộ họp mặt giao lưu, có tham gia được hay không thì không biết, nhưng em xin góp gạo thổi cơm, góp bia mời các bác... 
Nếu có lập quỹ nhậu định kỳ, quỹ khen thưởng, quỹ tình thương (mến thương  :Smile: , quỹ vì người nghèo, quỹ giúp đỡ sinh viên... em xin góp của  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> các cụ có gắng nhiều lên top thanks cho em nhờ, top 8 cũng hok có danh dá nhiều đâu ah 
> 
> b.r


Ủng hộ ý kiến này. Bác có thêm 1 'đội ơn' rồi đấy...

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em đào mộ pic này cái, ko biết do mạng nhà em hay se vờ nhà mình nghẻn băng thông nhỉ, trang nào em vào cũng vèo vèo, mà trang nhà thì lạ gê chưa, load mãi chóng cả mặt, hay con vius nào gậm chip của em rồi, hic,bác nào tinh thông vỏ học đại khai sát giới cho em thông nảo phát,
cái vụ đứt cáp em có biết, diệt vius , dẹp dọn phân mảnh, cài mới win em có làm , quét dọn, chùi case , lau màn hình em rất chăm.điện đóm chống nhiểu em rất tốt,có cái tội là để máy chạy miết như se vờ. híc. mọt google như bác NS ấy, mà vẩn ỳ ạch chỉ mỗi trang nhà mình, lạ nhỉ. hay có gì mờ ám đây

----------


## newbieCNC

Cáp biển đang bị đứt, diễn đàn mình hình như dùng Server của godaddy, nên có ảnh hưởng đôi chút. Thấy bảo khoảng 03/10 dự kiến sẽ nối xong bác ah

----------


## ít nói

Nội địa ảnh hưởng gì đâu nhỉ

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc máy chủ chạy bằng động cơ sì tép đó mà, có tiền chuyển qua máy chủ  sẹc dô thì chạy rầm rầm à.

----------


## anhxco

> Nội địa ảnh hưởng gì đâu nhỉ


ý bác ấy chắc là cái server nằm "ngoại địa" bác itnoi à.

----------


## CKD

Máy chủ web mình nằm bên Sing đó các bác.. em thì vẫn vào bình thường mà.. có cái không được vi vu như khi vào google thôi.

----------

